# Night sharks



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

My boys have been begging me to take them night fishing and since they are on summer break I figured we would go last night after I got home from work. So I hit Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle and loaded up on live shrimp. The plan was to get to the water by 8pm but a lightening storm changed that plan to me waking the boys up around 11 and we got to the Navarre pier parking lot by about 1130. I tossed out a big chunk of cut bonita that I caught on my kayak a couple days ago on my big Penn and live shrimp on both of my boy's Zebcos. After about 5 minutes my seven year old reels in a shark, and then another one, and then a catfish..... and so on. Not long after that my 5 year old starts the same thing. Between the 2 of them they must have reeled in 18 or 20 of them plus about 15 cat fish. It was awesome seeing them go nuts every time they reeled in a SHARRRK!!!!!! The funniest part was that I was having so much fun helping them that I did not even realize that I did not catch crap. I had a huge bloody chunk of bonita cast way out on a huge hook and did not even get a bite, but my boys were tearing up the sharks on shrimp. It was a great night, we did not want to leave but we called it a night at about 430. Everything was released to get a little bigger.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Doesn't beat that!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Man, that is awesome! keep them kids fishing!:thumbsup:


----------



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

Thanks guys, I have a few pics but the size is too big, I will try and post them later.


----------



## nogoodatit (Dec 28, 2010)

Good job dude. Had same thing happen several years back, a buddy and I took our kids fishing for sharks and whatever...5 youngins age 9 to 15, 4 of them girls who were too "girly" to bait their own hooks. Needless to say they worked us to death but were pretty funny catching a fish of any size. Takes alittle effort to take kids fishing but worth every bit....they won't be around oneday and hard to get back lost opportunity. Enjoy them while you can.


----------



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

Just added pics.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Those are some happy kids right there!


----------



## buckettruck (Jul 13, 2012)

That's great!...looks like they had a blast!! We're headed down to Fort Morgan on Sunday and I hope I can get my two boys into some fish!


----------



## zaraspookin (Feb 27, 2010)

Good job, I know they had some fun!!!, gotta love it when those kids are smiling, from a bad case of fishinitis..


----------



## NovaBoy (Apr 26, 2012)

great report


----------

